# Fahrtechnikkurs in Düsseldorf - Planungsthread



## velo1981 (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie gewünscht nun der Thread zum Planen.

Einige Mädels möchten zusammen im Frühjahr einen Technikkurs machen.

Wer? Wo? Wann? - Diese Fragen können hier diskutiert werden.


----------



## Surfmoe (9. Dezember 2009)

Dann will ich mich mal hier verewigen. Da mein Einsatzort bis Ende Maerz noch Genf ist waere ich fuer einen Zeitpunkt ab April, am liebsten Mitte April, damit ich noch genug Zeit hab vernuenftig umzuziehen etc. und mein Bike noch was pflegen kann nach dem harten Einsatz in den schweizer und franzoesischen Bergen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wäre auch dabei, immer vorausgesetzt der Ort ist mit den Öffentlichen zu erreichen, weil kein Führerschein....


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Dezember 2009)

Soll ich Euch den "Kurz" im Titel in "Kurs" ändern? Oder ist das ein Insider, den ich nicht verstehe?


----------



## velo1981 (9. Dezember 2009)

bitttöööö änder das. Ich hab mich vertippt. Wie peinlich...


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Dezember 2009)




----------



## SteffiTycoon (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre eventuell auch dabei - mir wäre aber Anfang April oder Mai lieber, weil ich die letzten zwei Wochen im April nicht kann (u. A. will ich eventuell Sundern fahren).

LG
Steffi


----------



## ghostmoni (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dabei, egal ab wann . D'dorf ist ja sozusagen um die Ecke und ob ich da mit den öffentlichen oder mit'm Auto hinkomme, ist mir auch egal. Irgendwie komme ich schon hin 

LG
Moni


----------



## Nuala (10. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen,
was sollen denn die kurs-inhalte sein? 
grüße
nadja


----------



## spreadthegroove (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde euch am WE ein bisschen was schreiben zu:
Terminvorschläge, Treffpunkt, Dauer, Kursinhalte und was mir sonst noch einfällt,
bis dahin, bitte noch ein wenig Geduld


----------



## karmakiller (11. Dezember 2009)

Fragt doch mal Marc von Ridefirst, der hier auch im Forum recht aktiv ist und wie ich finde einen kompetenten und netten Eindruck macht. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau ob Düsseldorf noch in den sein "Revier" fällt 

Im Fahrtechnikthread gibt's ein Video, da kann man sich mal einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen. 
Hier die Homepage: http://www.ridefirst.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (11. Dezember 2009)

nee, marc von ridefirst ist mir zu cc-lastig. ich wäre mehr an droppen und so interessiert. aber ich warte mal auf´s we.


----------



## velo1981 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich brauch auf jeden Fall was einsteigertaugliches


----------



## muirana (12. Dezember 2009)

Also für mich wäre auch was Einsteigertaugliches sinnvoll....ich kann ja gar nichts...bis auf den Berg raufquälen,...dummerweise muss ich den ja dann auch irgendwie wieder runter...und das meist mit Wurzeln und, noch schlimmer,....Kurven


----------



## spreadthegroove (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ladies,

zunächst einmal möchte ich nochmal sagen, dass ich es toll finde, dass es so viele Mädels in der Gegend gibt, die Interesse an einem Fahrtechnikseminar haben. Wie versprochen erhaltet ihr heute alle wesentlichen Informationen.

Mögliche Termine im April: 10., 11., 17., 18., 24., 25.

Für die Ungeduldigen unter euch können wir auch schon an einem Sonntag im Januar etwas organisieren.

Kursdauer: ca. 4 Std., wenn ihr dann noch fit seid, können wir auch gerne nach Lust und Laune etwas dranhängen.

Treffpunkt: Der Treffpunkt in Düsseldorf-Gerresheim ist auch ohne Probleme mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu erreichen. 

Kursinhalte:

Anfänger: Grundposition auf dem Bike,  Kurventechnik, Bremsen, Balance, richtiges Schalten, kleine Hindernisse überwinden

Fortgeschrittene: Kurzes Wiederholen der Inhalte des Anfängerkurses, um uns ein Bild über euer Fahrkönnen zu verschaffen. Dann Grundlagen: Droppen, Springen, Bunny Hopp, Manual, richtige Linienwahl

Ziel der Kurse: Biken mit mehr Fahrspaß, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen Fahrkönnens.

Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsätzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, das heißt wir haben je nach Teilnehmerinnenzahl, die Möglichkeit entweder zwei separate Termine für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene zu machen oder wir machen einen Termin mit zwei Gruppen. Das Gelände in Düsseldorf ist ideal, es bietet für alle Level ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer Können und eure Wünsche eingehen können.

Fotos von einem Fahrtechnikseminar, das wir letztes Jahr in Belgien geben haben könnt ihr euch unter: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110042&id=19670280347 oder http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110045&id=19670280347 

Ausrüstung: Funktionstüchtiges Bike, außerdem:

Ausrüstung für Anfänger: Helm, Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Flatpedals

Ausrüstung für Fortgeschrittene: Integralhelm, Rückenpanzer, Knie- und Ellbogenschützer, Handschuhe und Flatpedals

Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend Ausrüstung habt, teilt uns dieses möglichst vorher mit, dann können wir euch die Sachen kostenlos ausleihen.

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen klären könne, falls ihr noch weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.

Ich freue mich darauf, euch bald persönlich kennenzulernen und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Bike zu verbringen.


----------



## velo1981 (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich brauche auf jeden Fall Schoner.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (13. Dezember 2009)

Als ich die Anforderungen an die Ausrüstung gelesen habe, wurde mir klar, daß ich erst einmal einen Anfängerkurs brauche. Danach will ich entscheiden, ob ich noch was dranhänge.
Nicht, daß ich ungeduldig wäre, aber im April kann ich nicht und dann nehme ich doch den Termin im Januar. Finden wir genug zusammen?

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (13. Dezember 2009)

da simma dabei, dat is prima *sing*

hört sich gut an, wobei ich den sprung von anfänger zu fortgeschritten vom inhalt recht groß finde, aber von nix kommt nix, oder so, würd mich schonmal für den fortgeschrittenenkurs vormerken  safetyjacket müsste ich mir noch gucken, der rest an ausrüstung passt


----------



## muirana (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde auch gleich im Januar den Anfängerkurs mitnehmen....mir würden dafür nur Knieschoner fehlen, könnte ich aber bis dahin haben.


----------



## Surfmoe (14. Dezember 2009)

Ende Januar werde ich nicht da sein, würde aber im April einen Fortgeschrittenen (ich hoffe das kommt hin) mitmachen. Mir fehlt noch ein Fullface und ein Safetyjacket, aber evtl. bekomm ich das bis dahin noch. Der Rest geht klar und mein Bike hab ich bis dahin auch wieder in D. Wann der Termin letztendlich ist, ist mir relativ egal...


----------



## velo1981 (14. Dezember 2009)

Theoretisch könnte man auch im Januar Anfänger und im April Fortgeschritten machen. Für die Streber


----------



## muirana (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja genau, klingt gut....außer natürlich wir hätten noch Interessierte für den Anfängerkurs die im Januar nicht können?


----------



## spreadthegroove (14. Dezember 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Also ich brauche auf jeden Fall Schoner.



Eher Januar oder April? Für Januar haben wir schon 2 Einsteigerinnen.


----------



## velo1981 (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie viele Leute braucht ihr denn mini bzw maximal, damit der Kurs stattfinden kann?


----------



## Surfmoe (15. Dezember 2009)

Mir fällt grad ein, am 25. April ist der Brückenlauf und das ist Tradition für mich da mitzulaufen, insofern werd ich da nicht können und auch der 24. wär dann schlecht. Also einer der anderen Tage passt immer noch für mich


----------



## Marc B (15. Dezember 2009)

Nuala schrieb:


> nee, marc von ridefirst ist mir zu cc-lastig. ich wäre mehr an droppen und so interessiert.



Das hat noch nie jemand zu unseren Kursen gesagt

Viel Spaß bei eurem Kurs in Düsseldorf, klingt gut das Programm.

P.S.: Aber es stimmt schon, das mit dem Droppen ist nicht für die Mehrzahl von Fahrtechnik-Kurs-Teilnehmern relevant. Man kann es aber easy in einen Kurs mit reinpacken, wenn z.B. vier Teilnehmer eher noch nicht so weit sind und zwei ganz heiss aufs Droppen sind. Alles kein Problem, wie hier im Frühjahr im Bonner Wald:


----------



## velo1981 (15. Dezember 2009)

das gestätigt wieder


>>> ANFÄNGER!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2gether (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich hätte auch Interesse am Anfängerkurs im Januar.
Knieschoner habe ich keine, würde mir also gerne welche leihen.
Müssen unbedingt flache Pedale am Rad sein oder gehen auch Klickpedale?
Dann könnte ich nämlich meine Winterschuhe tragen


----------



## spreadthegroove (15. Dezember 2009)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Wie viele Leute braucht ihr denn mini bzw maximal, damit der Kurs stattfinden kann?



Gut wäre, wenn es mind. 5 wären. Max. 12. Da wir aber nicht so eine weite Anfahrt haben, bekommen wir das schon hin


----------



## spreadthegroove (15. Dezember 2009)

2gether schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte auch Interesse am Anfängerkurs im Januar.
> Knieschoner habe ich keine, würde mir also gerne welche leihen.
> Müssen unbedingt flache Pedale am Rad sein oder gehen auch Klickpedale?
> Dann könnte ich nämlich meine Winterschuhe tragen



Hey cool, das du auch Interesse hast. Auf jeden Fall Flatpedals, das hat übungs- und sicherheitsrelevante Gründe und das tolle an den Flatpedals ist, das man keine kalten Füße bekommt, da ja kein Cleat da ist und es somit auch keine Kältebrücke gibt


----------



## velo1981 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube ich lege direkt mal ein Vokabelheft an 

Machen wir mal ne Liste wer überhaupt wann mit machen will? Dann kann man besser planen


----------



## muirana (16. Dezember 2009)

Januar, Anfänger:

muirana
velo1981
2gether

? )

April wäre ich dennoch auch gerne wieder beim Kurs dabei...auch wenns da bestimmt immer noch nicht so ganz für den Fortgeschrittenenkurs bei mir reichen wird, denke ich...!?


----------



## ghostmoni (16. Dezember 2009)

im Januar bin ich auch bein Anfängerkurs dabei 
April ist ja noch so weit hin...


----------



## velo1981 (16. Dezember 2009)

muirana
velo1981
2gether
ghostmoni


----------



## Nuala (16. Dezember 2009)

@ridefirst marc: habe dir mal vor knapp einem jahr eine mail geschrieben und da hast du mir mitgeteilt, dass ihr keine fr-/dh-kurs geben würdet, sondern eher cc-orientiert seid.


----------



## muirana (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja fein, dann können wir uns ja zusammen in die S-Bahn begeben, Moni! ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde vermutlich auch mit dem Zug fahren, wenn das geht. Oder mein Rad in meinen Arosa stopfen höhö

An welchem Sonntag ginge es denn eigentlich? Für mich ist das frühzeitig wichtig, eigentlich arbeite ich nämlich sonntags ab 16 Uhr 30. Entweder der Kurs findet so früh statt, dass beides geht ODER ich muss tauschen. Das würde ich dann gerne jetzt schon irgendwann organisieren.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (17. Dezember 2009)

Und damit sind wir fünf!
muirana
velo1981
2gether
ghostmoni
steffitycoon


----------



## muirana (18. Dezember 2009)

Super! 
Welchen Sonntag nehmen wir also?


----------



## 2gether (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann am 10., 17. und 24. Januar 2010.
Es wäre gut, wenn der Kurs bei Tageslicht stattfinden würde


----------



## velo1981 (18. Dezember 2009)

24., 10 Uhr?


----------



## spreadthegroove (19. Dezember 2009)

Für uns paßt der 24. Januar. 10 Uhr ist auch OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffiTycoon (20. Dezember 2009)

24. Januar 10 Uhr würde mir auch passen!


----------



## muirana (22. Dezember 2009)

24.10., 10:00 Uhr klingt gut! )


----------



## Surfmoe (23. Dezember 2009)

Was is denn nu mit den Fortgeschrittenen?


----------



## Elmo66 (23. Dezember 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Was is denn nu mit den Fortgeschrittenen?



Ich bin an dem Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs im April interessiert. Aber ich fahre IMMER mit Klickies. Sollte ja nicht wirklich ein Problem sein, oder was meinst du?
Die eigene Einordnung ist immer so eine Sache, hatte daher bis jetzt noch gezögert...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Surfmoe (23. Dezember 2009)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> Ich bin an dem Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs im April interessiert. Aber ich fahre IMMER mit Klickies. Sollte ja nicht wirklich ein Problem sein, oder was meinst du?
> Die eigene Einordnung ist immer so eine Sache, hatte daher bis jetzt noch gezögert...
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66



Ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob Fortgeschritten für mich so genau passt, aber über Einsteigerlevel sehe ich mich schon. Aber hab im Januar ohnehin keine Zeit.


----------



## Elfchen (4. Januar 2010)

Huhu die Elfe würde auch gerne. Anfänger bin ich wohl drüber aber als soooooo fortgeschritten seh ich mich nu auch nicht. April is ja noch ganz schön lang hin...
Wieviel soll denn das ganze kosten?
Also ich wär gern dabei


----------



## Nuala (4. Januar 2010)

wäre auch bei den fortgeschrittenen dabei.


----------



## spreadthegroove (5. Januar 2010)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> Ich bin an dem Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs im April interessiert. Aber ich fahre IMMER mit Klickies. Sollte ja nicht wirklich ein Problem sein, oder was meinst du?
> Die eigene Einordnung ist immer so eine Sache, hatte daher bis jetzt noch gezögert...
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66



Grundsätzlich wird bei unseren Fahrtechnikkursen ohne Klickies geschult, das hat in erster Linie einen sicherheitstechnischen Aspekt. Zum anderen ist die Kraftübertragung bei den Übungen nicht wichtig. Und ohne die mechanische Verbindung zwischen Mensch und Maschine kann man auch selber viel besser merken, ob man die Übungen richtig macht.
Stell dir vor, du probierst einen Manual oder einen Wheelie und plötzlich ist das Gewicht zu weit hinten. So schnell kommst du aus den Klickies nicht raus, glaub mir, ich sprech aus eigener Erfahrung 
Bin die ersten 10 Jahre meines Bikerlebens auch nur Klickies gefahren. Heute kommt es drauf an, was ich gerade so vor habe.


----------



## spreadthegroove (5. Januar 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Huhu die Elfe würde auch gerne. Anfänger bin ich wohl drüber aber als soooooo fortgeschritten seh ich mich nu auch nicht. April is ja noch ganz schön lang hin...
> Wieviel soll denn das ganze kosten?
> Also ich wär gern dabei



Ich denke bei dem Anfängerkurs, ist auch für dich was dabei. Das Gelände gibt viel her und da wir zu zweit sind, können wir je nach Könnensgrad, die Übungen so wählen, das sich keine unter- oder überfordert fühlt. 

Weitere Infos folgen per mail.


----------



## spreadthegroove (5. Januar 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob Fortgeschritten für mich so genau passt, aber über Einsteigerlevel sehe ich mich schon. Aber hab im Januar ohnehin keine Zeit.



Auch beim Fortgeschrittenenkurs, können wir die Übungen nach Könnesgrad anpassen, auch hier sollte sich keine über- oder unterfordert fühlen. 

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Termin festlegen. Im April geht es grundsätzlich Samstags und Sonntags an einem der folgenden Daten: 
10., 11., 17. oder 18., welcher Termin würde euch am besten passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (5. Januar 2010)

Mir der 17. oder 18., da ich evtl. am 10./11. einen Spontantrip zu Windsurfen starte


----------



## ghostmoni (5. Januar 2010)

War über die Feiertage nicht online... Also erstmal frohes Neues und beim Anfängerkurs am 24.01. bin ich dabei. Kann ich mir danach noch überlegen, ob ich auch beim Fortgeschrittenenkurs mitmache??? Ich kann mich echt nicht einschätzen und zähle mich ehr zum Anfänger.
Knieschoner hab ich auch keine (noch nicht, aber ich schau mal, ob ich mir noch welche organisiere).


----------



## Elfchen (5. Januar 2010)

spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Ich denke bei dem Anfängerkurs, ist auch für dich was dabei. Das Gelände gibt viel her und da wir zu zweit sind, können wir je nach Könnensgrad, die Übungen so wählen, das sich keine unter- oder überfordert fühlt.
> 
> Weitere Infos folgen per mail.



Na dann wart ich auf die Mail


----------



## DH-Queen (5. Januar 2010)

Hi ihrs, den Fahrtechnikkurs kann ich leider nicht mitmachen, da ich ein bisschen zu weit weg wohne, aber ich hätte da ein super Angebot für Ghostmoni wegen Schonern und so http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...e-Schienbein-Ellbogen-Schoner-SET::19741.html hab selbst auch welche und man fühlt sich echt sicherer damit - falls ihr mal nach Freiburg kommt, sagt Bescheid, dann zeig ich Euch mal vernünftige Singletrails


----------



## Vane (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Find ich ja klasse, dass ihr so etwas plant! Ich wäre nämlich liebend gerne auch mit dabei! Wie ist denn zur Zeit Stand der Dinge?! Januar oder April? Ich würde ebenfalls den Anfängerkurs mitmachen wollen. Da ich aus Ratingen komme, wäre Düsseldorf echt perfekt!


----------



## velo1981 (5. Januar 2010)

Der Anfänger Kurs findet am 24.1. um 10 Uhr statt. 

Was machen wir, wenn ganz viel Schnee liegt?


----------



## Surfmoe (5. Januar 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Der Anfänger Kurs findet am 24.1. um 10 Uhr statt.
> 
> Was machen wir, wenn ganz viel Schnee liegt?



Rutschen?


----------



## Nuala (5. Januar 2010)

war gerade eben "snow-night-biken" mit ein paar jungs. trails runter fahren ist eigentlich kein problem, man darf nur nicht auf dem dh bremsen oder versuchen schnell in eine kurve zu fahren. ansonsten gilt: geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit


----------



## spreadthegroove (6. Januar 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Der Anfänger Kurs findet am 24.1. um 10 Uhr statt.
> 
> Was machen wir, wenn ganz viel Schnee liegt?



Ich hoffe das der Schnee bis dahin weg ist. Grundsätzlich gibt es natürlich nichts gegen Biken im Schnee einzuwenden. Aber für einen Fahrtechnikkurs, wäre es nicht optimal, denn wie oft fährt man schon im Schnee. 

Falls am 24. immer noch Schnee liegt, lassen wir uns was einfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vane (6. Januar 2010)

Ist denn auch noch ein Training im April geplant? Weil ich wäre eher für April.


----------



## Surfmoe (6. Januar 2010)

Vane schrieb:


> Ist denn auch noch ein Training im April geplant? Weil ich wäre eher für April.



Danke, dann sind wir auf jeden Fall schon zu zweit


----------



## spreadthegroove (6. Januar 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Danke, dann sind wir auf jeden Fall schon zu zweit



Im April ist auf jeden Fall ein Fortgeschrittenenkurs geplant!
Zur Zeit sind wir dabei den Termin festzulegen.

Die Tendenz geht zum 17. oder 18.


----------



## spreadthegroove (6. Januar 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Danke, dann sind wir auf jeden Fall schon zu zweit



Wenn wir noch ein paar Mädels für einen Anfängerkurs zusammen kriegen, können wir gerne auch im April noch einen machen. Und ich denke bei der momentanen Resonanz, sollten wir das hinbekommen.

Mögl. Termine, der 10. oder 11. oder an dem WE, an dem der Fortgeschrittenkurs stattfindet, dann an dem anderen Tag, also der 17. oder 18.


----------



## Vane (6. Januar 2010)

Also ein zusätzlicher Anfängerkurs im April wäre super, ich würde sogar noch eine Freundin mitbringen. Am 04.04. + 17.04 habe ich jedoch keine Zeit. Ansonsten würde es bei mir immer klappen.


----------



## Nuala (6. Januar 2010)

hey elfchen,
du machst doch auch den fortgeschrittenen kurs, oder? über anfänger bist du doch hinaus... 
grüße
nadja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (6. Januar 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> hey elfchen,
> du machst doch auch den fortgeschrittenen kurs, oder? über anfänger bist du doch hinaus...
> grüße
> nadja



Danke 
Ja, wenn dann würde ich nur aus Spaß an der Freund mitfahren. Aber ich denke eher nicht. Aber im April wär schon cool. Auch wenns bissl spät ist.


----------



## velo1981 (6. Januar 2010)

Also ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir das Wetter freitags bzw. samstags vorher begutachten. Falls es zu glatt ist oder noch mehr geschneit hat, werde ich nicht mitmachen. Sorry, aber das ist mir zu gefährlich, weil ich eben unsicher bin. 

Hoffen wir mal das beste. Ansonsten könnten wir uns ja falls uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht einen April Termin finden. Dafür gibt es ja dann auch genug Mädels.


----------



## Bikegirl (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich wär für einen Fahrtechnikkurs fürs Schneebiken .... ist nämlich gar net so einfach wie ich feststellen mußte 
Immer dieses schön Wetter biken ist doch auch langweilig!!!


----------



## Elfchen (7. Januar 2010)

agree


----------



## Nuala (7. Januar 2010)

wir waren am dienstag snow-night-biken. ich fand´s toll, man darf nur nicht bremsen


----------



## Elfchen (9. Januar 2010)

macht auf jeden Fall Spaß  Fahr auch voll gerne im Schnee


----------



## Surfmoe (9. Januar 2010)

Schnee fahren find ich genial... aber für Fahrtechnik fände ich es nicht ideal (auch wenn ich im Januar nicht dabei bin). Auf Schnee fahren ist doch was anderes, man kann evtl. nicht alles machen und die Sachen die man gelernt hat sind auch so ohne weiteres nicht anwendbar.


----------



## velo1981 (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
schlechte Nachricht für meine Fahrtechnikkursteilnahme. Ich werde nicht mitmachen können. Aber den Kurs im April (bei dem es ja auch schon viele Interessentinnen gibt) würde ich dann gerne ins Auge fassen. Aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben. Trotzdem viel Spaß. Erzählt mal, wie es war!


----------



## 2gether (10. Januar 2010)

Sind wir noch genug für den Kurs in 2 Wochen?
Ich bin bei jedem Wetter dabei;die Spikereifen sind aufgezogen und ich habe schon ein paar schöne Schneetouren gemacht.
Falls wir den Kurs verschieben müssen, könnte er vielleicht auch im Februar oder März stattfinden?


----------



## velo1981 (10. Januar 2010)

also ich glaub,  es sind auch ohne mich genug gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreadthegroove (11. Januar 2010)

2gether schrieb:


> Sind wir noch genug für den Kurs in 2 Wochen?
> Ich bin bei jedem Wetter dabei;die Spikereifen sind aufgezogen und ich habe schon ein paar schöne Schneetouren gemacht.
> Falls wir den Kurs verschieben müssen, könnte er vielleicht auch im Februar oder März stattfinden?



Wir haben auf jeden Fall genügend Anmeldungen. Je nach Schneelage, müssen wir den Kurs aber evtl. eine bis zwei Wochen nach hinten verschieben. Ich denke das können wir so ca. 3 Tage vorher sagen.


----------



## spreadthegroove (11. Januar 2010)

2gether war so aufmerksam und hat festgestellt, das es sich bei unserem Treffpunkt um eine Esso Tankstelle und nicht um eine Aral handelt.

Danke nochmal für den Hinweis!


----------



## ghostmoni (18. Januar 2010)

So, der Schnee ist weg. Jetzt hoffen ich nur noch, dass es am Sonntag wenigstens von Oben trocken bleibt.


----------



## muirana (24. Januar 2010)

War super heute!!! Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit Euch Mädels, bin jetzt zwar TOTAL erledigt, aber ich möchte gleich mal betonen, dass ich gerne noch einen Anfängerkurs im April mitmachen würde. Nur wenn der am 17/18 April wäre könnte ich nicht, am 17 wird mein Töchterchen 18! ;o)


----------



## SteffiTycoon (24. Januar 2010)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich bin total kaputt und glücklich, weil's so viel Spaß gemacht hat.
Ich hoffe, Sonja hat noch ein paar schöne Bilder für uns!


----------



## ghostmoni (24. Januar 2010)

Nach duschen, essen und einer groooßen Tasse Cappuccion geht es mir eigentlich wieder ganz gut .

Ich fand es auch total super. Vor allem die vielen Wiederholungen haben ne Menge Sicherheit gebracht und ich weiß jetzt auch welche Sachen genau ich noch üben muss. Einen lieben Dank an Sonja und Anja!

Ich hoffe, wir bekommen auch noch einen weiterführenden Kurs hin.

LG
Moni


----------



## velo1981 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab heute an euch gedacht! Hört sich doch super an bei euch!!!


----------



## ghostmoni (25. Januar 2010)

wann gibts die fotos eigentlich??? *ungeduldigsei*


----------



## spreadthegroove (26. Januar 2010)

Es freut mich, das es euch so gut gefallen hat. Ich werde versuchen, die Fotos bis zum WE einzustellen, die Video, werden wohl noch etwas länger brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2gether (27. Januar 2010)

Der Kurs am Sonntag war wirklich super!
Ich habe eine Menge gelernt, jetzt heißt es nur noch üben, üben, üben.
Vielleicht klappt es ja mit einem weiterführenden Kurs, irgendwie habe ich nun Lust auf mehr und wildere Sachen


----------



## Lily (28. Januar 2010)

Oh, ja, das war ein wunderbarer Tag! Mir hat vor allem gefallen, dass die Übungen an so unterschiedlichen Orten durchgeführt wurden (Parkplatz mit Hütchen/Kurven, Sprünge an Dirt-Anlage, Hindernis-Fahrten im Wald etc). Und die Stimmung unter den Frauen war total nett...


----------



## spreadthegroove (30. Januar 2010)

Die Bilder sind online 

An alle Mädels die dabei waren, nochmal ein fettes Kompliment. 0° hielten euch nicht davon ab, knappe 5 Stunden fleißig mit uns Fahrtechnik zu üben. Der nach der Hälfte einsetzende Schnee verlieh dem ganzen noch ein besondere Atmosphere. Wir haben echt super "Glück" mit dem Wetter gehabt, denn es war das einzige Wochenende im Januar, wo der Boden erstmal nicht schneebedeckt war.

Wir bedanken uns auch bei euch für ein paar tolle Stunden, auch uns hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht euch die wichtigsten Tipps und Tricks zum sicheren und spaßvollen Biken beizubringen und freuen uns schon auf eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## dh-schneckchen (30. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Beweisfotos


----------



## Surfmoe (2. Februar 2010)

Wie siehts denn nu mit April aus?


----------



## Nuala (2. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre im April beim F-Kurs dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreadthegroove (7. Februar 2010)

Mögl. Termine, der 10. oder 11. oder an dem WE, an dem der Fortgeschrittenkurs stattfindet, dann an dem anderen Tag, also der 17. oder 18.[/quote]

 Weiter gehts mit der Planung für April. Geplant ist ein Fortgeschrittenen Kurs. Ein Anfängerkurs und viele von den Mädels die im Januar dabei waren, wollen gerne auf ihr bereits gelerntes aufbauen. Je nach dem wieviele das werden, machen wir da einen extra Termin oder machen es am gleichen Termin wie den Anfängerkurs und teilen in zwei Gruppen auf.

Aüßert euch bitte mal zu den vorgeschlagen Terminen. Wer möchte wann und was?


----------



## SteffiTycoon (7. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin interessiert am Semi-Fortgeschrittenen Kurs (oder wir-wiederholen-und-bauen-aus-Kurs). Kann aber nur am ersten Wochenende im April - sonst erst wieder im Mai.

Vielleicht gibt's noch einen späteren Termin....


----------



## velo1981 (7. Februar 2010)

och, ich hatte das so verstanden, dass auch ein Anfängerkurs stattfinden wird, weil so viele Interessanten da waren? Hab ich mich da verlesen?


----------



## spreadthegroove (8. Februar 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> och, ich hatte das so verstanden, dass auch ein Anfängerkurs stattfinden wird, weil so viele Interessanten da waren? Hab ich mich da verlesen?



In meinem Text steht doch Anfängerkurs und...


----------



## ghostmoni (8. Februar 2010)

Erstmal danke für die Fotos 

Also ich bin bei so 'nem Aufbaukurs auch dabei. Bisher würden mir alle Termine im April passen.


----------



## velo1981 (8. Februar 2010)

Ach so, ich hab das anders gelesen..


----------



## muirana (8. Februar 2010)

Ich würde gerne nochmal den Anfängerkurs mitmachen, könnte aber nur an dem ersten der genannten Wochenenden.


----------



## velo1981 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich kann nur an dem 10/11. We...danach bin ich zum Bergsportkurs angemeldet.


----------



## spreadthegroove (8. Februar 2010)

Also halten wir für den Anfängerkurs sowie auch den Aufbaukurs schon mal den 10. oder 11. April fest.

Wie sieht es bei den Mädels aus, die den Fortgeschrittenenkurs machen wollen?


----------



## 2gether (8. Februar 2010)

Beim Aufbaukurs würde ich gerne mitmachen, der Termin im April passt auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (8. Februar 2010)

spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Also halten wir für den Anfängerkurs sowie auch den Aufbaukurs schon mal den 10. oder 11. April fest.
> 
> Wie sieht es bei den Mädels aus, die den Fortgeschrittenenkurs machen wollen?



paßt


----------



## Ani (9. Februar 2010)

spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Mögl. Termine, der 10. oder 11. oder an dem WE, an dem der Fortgeschrittenkurs stattfindet, dann an dem anderen Tag, also der 17. oder 18.



17 oder 18ter müsste bei mir passen für den fr-kurs  ob samstag oder sonntag, da hab ich keine besonderen vorlieben.
hoffentlich wirds bis dahin mal deutlich wärmern, momentan hab ich das gefühl, dass der winter nie mehr aufhört


----------



## spreadthegroove (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mädels vom Kurs im Januar, 

ihr wart heute in der Zeitung, schaut mal hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26606

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gittchen (12. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre auch dabei, der Ausrüstung nach zu urteilen dann wohl für den Anfängerkurs


----------



## spreadthegroove (9. März 2010)

Lange Zeit war es hier still. Doch nach dem auch der Schnee vom Wochenende geschmolzen ist, steht den nächsten Fahrtechnikseminaren im April nichts mehr im Weg.

Hier die aktuellen Informationen:

   Fahrtechnikseminare für Ladies in Düsseldorf
  Hallo Ladies,
  zunächst einmal möchte ich nochmal sagen, dass ich es toll finde, dass es so viele Mädels in der Gegend gibt, die Interesse an einem Fahrtechnikseminar haben. Hier die wichtigsten Infos zu unseren Kursen
  Termine:
  10. April 2010, Basic

11. April 2010, Next Step, richtet sich in erster Linie an die Mädels, die schon den Kurs im Januar gemacht haben.

17. April 2010, Freeride
  Kursdauer: ca. 4 Std., wenn ihr dann noch fit seid, können wir auch gerne nach Lust und Laune etwas dranhängen.
    Kursinhalte:
  Basic: Grundposition auf dem Bike,  Kurventechnik, Bremsen, Balance, richtiges Schalten, kleine Hindernisse überwinden
  Next Step: Die Inhalte des Basic Kurses werden nochmal wiederholt und vertieft und darauf aufgebaut.
  Freeride: Kurzes Wiederholen der Inhalte des Basickurses, um uns ein Bild über euer Fahrkönnen zu verschaffen. Dann Grundlagen: Droppen, Springen, Bunny Hopp, Manual, richtige Linienwahl
  Ziel der Kurse: Biken mit mehr Fahrspaß, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen Fahrkönnens.
  Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsätzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, das heißt wir  können sehr individuell auf das Fahrkönnen der Teilnehmerinnen eingehen, sodass sich niemand über- oder unterfordert fühlt.  Das Gelände in Düsseldorf ist ideal, es bietet für alle Level ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer Können und eure Wünsche eingehen können.
  Fotos vom Basickurs im Januar in Düsseldorf, findet ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239 
  Fotos von einem Fahrtechnikseminar, das wir letztes Jahr in Belgien geben haben könnt ihr euch unter: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110042&id=19670280347 oder http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110045&id=19670280347 
Ausrüstung: Funktionstüchtiges Bike, außerdem:

 Ausrüstung für Anfänger: Helm, Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Flatpedals
  Ausrüstung für Fortgeschrittene: Integralhelm, Rückenpanzer, Knie- und Ellbogenschützer, Handschuhe und Flatpedals
  Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend Ausrüstung habt, teilt uns dieses möglichst vorher mit, dann können wir euch die Sachen kostenlos ausleihen.
  Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen klären können, falls ihr noch weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.
Schickt mir bitte eine mail für die verbindliche Anmeldung.

  Ich freue mich darauf, euch bald persönlich kennenzulernen und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Bike mit euch zu verbringen.
  Bis dahin, viele Grüße
  Sonja


----------



## spreadthegroove (10. März 2010)

Da hab ich doch glatt die Uhrzeit vergessen. Alle Kurse starten um 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## velo1981 (11. März 2010)

Hallöchen,
am 10.4. um 10 Uhr in Düsseldorf, richtig? (Basic)


----------



## muirana (11. März 2010)

Ich auch bitte, 10.04. in Düsseldorf! )


----------



## Surfmoe (11. März 2010)

Zwei Fragen dazu:

Nehmt ihr uns am 10. so in die Mangel, dass man am 11. keine Lust mehr hat oder könnte man beide Kurse hintereinander machen, bzw. könnt ihr das guten Gewissens empfehlen?  Ich hab kA, ob ich Fortgeschritten bin, wobei ich schon glaube, dass ich Basics draufhab. Aber will am 11. keinen ausbremsen. 
Und dann.. was für ein Bike braucht man für die Freeride Geschichte bzgl. Federweg und Stabilität?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratinger (11. März 2010)

siehe unten


----------



## Ratinger (11. März 2010)

Knieschoner und Flatpedals für Anfänger - also eher ein Downhiller(innen) Kurs?

Macht Ihr auch Fahrtechnikkurse für Anfänger mit normalen Mountainbikes, Klickpedalen und Helm? 
Oder kann auch ne Bikerin mit Klickies und Normalausrüstung hier mitmachen und sich die Basic Inhalte erklären lassen? Die Inhalte des Basic-Kurses klingen seeehr interessant?


----------



## spreadthegroove (11. März 2010)

Ratinger schrieb:


> Knieschoner und Flatpedals für Anfänger - also eher ein Downhiller(innen) Kurs?
> 
> Macht Ihr auch Fahrtechnikkurse für Anfänger mit normalen Mountainbikes, Klickpedalen und Helm?
> Oder kann auch ne Bikerin mit Klickies und Normalausrüstung hier mitmachen und sich die Basic Inhalte erklären lassen? Die Inhalte des Basic-Kurses klingen seeehr interessant?



Der Basic Kurs ist auf jeden Fall ein Basic Kurs, schau dir auch mal bei meinen Fotos die vom letzten Kurs an. Ganz normale Mädels mit ganz normalen Bikes. Vom komplett starren Hardtail, bis zu Endurobikes, alles dabei. Die Knieschoner haben einfach einen sicherheitstechnischen Aspekt, wir selbst fahren auch 95% unserer Zeit auf dem Bike mit mind. Helm, Knieschoner und Handschuhen, auch beim Tourenfahren und im Winter kriegt man dann auch keine kalten Knie 

Die Klickpedale, haben ebenfalls einen sicherheitstechnischen Aspekt. Da man zum einen bei den Übungen viel öfter anhält und wieder anfährt und zum anderen kann man sich dann besser auch die Übung an sich konzentrien. Desweiteren, bekommt man ein besseres Gefühl für sein Bike. Wir können aber auch gerne ein paar Tipps zum besseren Umgang mit Klickpedalen geben, ist aber nicht Inhalt, des normalen Kursprogramms.


----------



## spreadthegroove (11. März 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen dazu:
> 
> Nehmt ihr uns am 10. so in die Mangel, dass man am 11. keine Lust mehr hat oder könnte man beide Kurse hintereinander machen, bzw. könnt ihr das guten Gewissens empfehlen?  Ich hab kA, ob ich Fortgeschritten bin, wobei ich schon glaube, dass ich Basics draufhab. Aber will am 11. keinen ausbremsen.
> Und dann.. was für ein Bike braucht man für die Freeride Geschichte bzgl. Federweg und Stabilität?



Grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen, den Next Step direkt nachzulegen. Es kommt natürlich ein bisschen auf die Fitness an, die 4 Stunden sind schon  recht anstrengend, nicht nur wegen des Bikens an sich, sondern auch wegen den vielen Informationen, die ihr von uns bekommt. Wie gesagt, es spricht nichts dagegen, du kannst dich besser einschätzen als ich.

Am 11. wirst du aber glaube ich auch keine ausbremsen. Wir gehen sehr flexibel, auf die Bedürfnisse der einzelnen Teilnehmerinnen ein.

Für den Freeridekurs, kann es was sein, zwischen einem Dirt-Hardtail, Enduro und Freeride-Bike. Federgabel sollte es auf jeden Fall haben. Ein extrem auf Leichtbau ausgelegtes CC- oder Enduro-Bike sollte es nicht sein. Am idealsten wäre ein Fully zwischen 100 und 160 mm Federweg.


----------



## spreadthegroove (11. März 2010)

muirana schrieb:


> Ich auch bitte, 10.04. in Düsseldorf! )



Ist notiert, schön das du wieder dabei bist


----------



## Surfmoe (11. März 2010)

Naja, ein Fully hätte ich schon.. ist ein AM mit 100-140mm Federweg.. Hmm, ich glaube ich versuche es mit dem 11... wenn ich nerve müsst ihr mich eben an der Seite abstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreadthegroove (11. März 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Naja, ein Fully hätte ich schon.. ist ein AM mit 100-140mm Federweg.. Hmm, ich glaube ich versuche es mit dem 11... wenn ich nerve müsst ihr mich eben an der Seite abstellen



Du wirst schon nicht nerven


----------



## ghostmoni (12. März 2010)

Ich bin am 11. auch dabei *freu*


----------



## spreadthegroove (12. März 2010)

ghostmoni schrieb:


> Ich bin am 11. auch dabei *freu*



Super, ist notiert


----------



## Ene_mene (23. März 2010)

Also ich muss jetzt mal so doof hier dazwischen Fragen...
Hab schon die letzten 3 Seiten gelesen und nix gefunden.

Kostet das ganze was und wo ungefähr in Düsseldorf startet das ganze denn?

Hab schonmal n Basic-Kurs gemacht und denke der Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs geht für mich schon klar  und gerne will ich auch den Freeride-Kurs am 17. Mit der Ausrüstung wäre das auch kein Problem.

Lg Ene_mene


----------



## Elfchen (24. März 2010)

spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Ein extrem auf Leichtbau ausgelegtes CC- oder Enduro-Bike sollte es nicht sein. Am idealsten wäre ein Fully zwischen 100 und 160 mm Federweg.



Mein Spicy hat 160mm aber gilt als Enduro Bike


----------



## spreadthegroove (6. April 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

langsam ist es soweit, es geht in die nächste Runde.

Samstag, 10. April 2010, Basic

Sonntag, 11. April 2010, Next Step, richtet sich in erster Linie an die Mädels,  die schon den Kurs im Januar gemacht haben.

Samstag, 17. April 2010, Freeride

In allen Kursen sind noch ein paar Plätzchen für Kurzentschlossene frei.

Wir freuen uns schon, mit euch eine tolle Zeit auf dem Bike zu verbringen.
Gutes Wetter ist bestellt, bis jetzt sieht es so aus, als ob es auch klappen sollte.

Bis dahin, liebe Grüße


----------



## lacoccoina (8. April 2010)

Hallo,

wäre an dem Freeride Kurs am 17.04. interessiert, falls da noch Plätze frei sind. Oder bin ich da mit meinem Lapierre Zesty und 140mm federwegsmäßig völlig fehl am Platz?

Habe auch keinen Fullface Helm und keine Ellbogenschützer - der Rest geht klar. Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Kurs von 10 bis ca. 14 Uhr geht? Was kostet der Kurs denn?

Würde mich freuen, wenn das klappt.


----------



## spreadthegroove (8. April 2010)

Es sind noch ein paar Plätze frei. 140 mm Federweg sind super 

Fullfacehelm und Ellenbogenschoner stellen wir dir gerne zur Verfügung.

Richtig der Kurs geht von 10-14 Uhr. Alle weiteren Infos habe ich dir gerade gemailt.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn du am 17. auch dabei bist.

Lg Sonja



lacoccoina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre an dem Freeride Kurs am 17.04. interessiert, falls da noch Plätze frei sind. Oder bin ich da mit meinem Lapierre Zesty und 140mm federwegsmäßig völlig fehl am Platz?
> 
> ...


----------



## velo1981 (8. April 2010)

uiuiuiuiuiui ich freu mich voll - hoffentlich mach ich mich nicht zum Volldepp...


----------



## ghostmoni (9. April 2010)

Ich fahre am Sonntag mit dem Auto von Solingen nach Düsseldorf und hätte noch einen Platz frei. Will wer mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (10. April 2010)

War suuuuuuuuuuuuuper...aber ich weiß, warum man die Beine nicht so sehr winkeln soll...ich komm kaum die Treppe rauf...

Außerdem hat mein Herzchen jetzt ne Frikadelle am Ohr, ich hab berichtet wie ein Wasserfall hihi

Danke an die beiden Mädels!


----------



## ghostmoni (12. April 2010)

Ich fands Sonntag auch klasse. Ich hab tatsächlich nen Muskelkater im  Rücken (glaube, das ist der Trapezmuskel  ) ... ihr wisst schon... die  Ellbogen-nach-außen


----------



## Ani (16. April 2010)

<- ist schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## velo1981 (17. April 2010)

Gibts eigentlich schon Fotos oder so? Ich will beweise sehen


----------



## Elfchen (17. April 2010)

Mädels vielen lieben Dank für heute! Es war richtig toll. Nette Truppe und ihr habt soooo gute Hilfen gegeben.
Elfe ist jetzt glücklich und groggy 
Liebe Grüße an die anderen Hühner


----------



## lacoccoina (19. April 2010)

Von mir auch nochmal tausend Dank an Sonja und Anja für den großartigen Freeride Kurs - ich fand's den KNALLER! Man musste mir das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht operieren...  
Im Ernst, habe ganz viel mitgenommen und werde zuhause fleißig weiter Droppen, Springen etc. üben. Und als nächstes wird ein Fullface und Safety Jacket angeschafft!

Vielleicht lässt sich sowas ja echt mal im weiteren Umkreis von Heidelberg organisieren - oder sonstwo ein wenig südlicher als Düsseldorf... 
Ich denke hier gibt es auch einige Freeride begeisterte Mädels. Man könnte z.B. auch mal in den Bikepark Beerfelden für einen Kurs. Ich werde mich mal umhören.

Bis dahin - viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## spreadthegroove (26. April 2010)

Und weiter gehts, wie gewünscht:

Freeride Fahrtechnikseminar im Bikepark Winterberg
  Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und  Biker,
  auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage, nach einem weiteren Fahrtechnikseminar mit Freeride Charakter, planen wir kurzfristig ein weiteren Kurs im Bikepark Winterberg.
  Dieses sind mal sind nicht nur die Ladies angesprochen, sondern auch die interessierten Jungs, die so traurig waren, das sie beim Freerideseminar in Erkrath nicht dabei sein konnten. Ich hoffe die Mädels lassen sich davon nicht abschrecken. Wie immer steht der Fahrspaß und die Sicherheit im Vordergrund und wir werden auf Jede/n leistungsstandsgerecht eingehen.
  Hier die wichtigsten Infos zu diesem Kurs:
  Termin:
  08. Mai 2010, 10.00 Uhr, Freeride, am besten schon 15-30 min vor Beginn vor Ort sein.

Kursdauer: ca. 4 Std
  Treffpunkt:  Bikepark Winterberg, am Power Flower Mobil (das ist normalerweise nicht zu übersehen)
  Kursinhalte:
  Freeride: Kurzes Wiederholen der Inhalte des Basickurses, um uns ein Bild über euer Fahrkönnen zu verschaffen. Dann Grundlagen: Anliegerkurven, Droppen, Springen, Bunny Hopp, Manual, richtige Linienwahl
  Ziel der Kurse: Biken mit mehr Fahrspaß, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen Fahrkönnens.
  Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsätzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, das heißt wir  können sehr individuell auf das Fahrkönnen der Teilnehmerinnen eingehen, sodass sich niemand über- oder unterfordert fühlt.  Das Gelände in Winterberg ist ideal, es bietet für alle Level ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer Können und eure Wünsche eingehen können.
  Fotos vom Basickurs im Januar in Düsseldorf, findet ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239 
  Fotos von einem Fahrtechnikseminar, das wir letztes Jahr in Belgien geben haben könnt ihr euch unter: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110042&id=19670280347 oder http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110045&id=19670280347 
Ausrüstung: Funktionstüchtiges Bike, außerdem:  Ausrüstung für Freeride: Helm und Integralhelm, Rückenpanzer, Knie- und Ellbogenschützer, Handschuhe und Flatpedals
  Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend Ausrüstung habt, teilt uns dieses möglichst vorher mit, dann können wir euch die Sachen kostenlos ausleihen.
  Grill & Chill:
  Am Abend werden wir am Power Flower Mobil grillen und freuen uns über Jede/n der noch Lust hat ein bisschen gemütlich beisammen zu sitzen und über das am Tag Erlebte zu quatschen.
Wir bringen den Grill und die Kohle mit, ihr bitte das was ihr essen und trinken mögt und am besten noch eine Sitzgelegenheit.
  Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen klären können, falls ihr noch weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.
  Ich freue mich darauf, euch bald persönlich kennenzulernen und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Bike mit euch zu verbringen.
Wer ernsthaftes Interesse hat, schickt mir bitte eine email oder PN und ich teile euch die restlichen Infos mit.


----------



## Elfchen (27. April 2010)

Also ich bin dabei und würd auch gern das ganze WE bleiben. Vielleicht kann man sich mit ein paar Leuten ne Wohnung nehmen?


----------



## nopeiler (28. April 2010)

Meine beiden Mädels und meine Wenigkeit sind auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (30. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre auch gerne dabei, denke ich. 

@elfchen: hört sich auch gut an...

vg danni


----------



## spreadthegroove (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

endlich ist es soweit und es gibt einen nächsten Kurs. Hier alle wichtigen Infos. Interessierte bitte wie immer bei mir melden, für die kompletten Infos.

   Fahrtechnikseminar für Ladies in Düsseldorf
  Termin
  22. August 2010, 10.00 Uhr, Basic

Kursdauer:  ca. 4 Std
    Kursinhalte:
  Basic: Grundposition auf dem Bike,  Kurventechnik, Bremsen, Balance,  kleine Hindernisse überwinden
  Ziel des Kurses: Biken mit mehr Fahrspaß, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen Fahrkönnens.
  Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsätzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, das heißt wir  können sehr individuell auf das Fahrkönnen der Teilnehmerinnen eingehen, sodass sich niemand über- oder unterfordert fühlt.  Das Gelände in Düsseldorf ist ideal, es bietet für alle Level ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer Können und eure Wünsche eingehen können.
  Fotos vom Basickurs im Januar in Düsseldorf, findet ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239 
  Fotos von einem Fahrtechnikseminar, das wir letztes Jahr in Belgien geben haben könnt ihr euch unter: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110042&id=19670280347 oder http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110045&id=19670280347 
      Bitte bei der Anmeldung angeben: Name, Adresse, Geb.-Datum und Telefonnummer.
  Ausrüstung: Funktionstüchtiges Bike, außerdem:
  Ausrüstung für den Basickurs : Helm, Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Flatpedals
  Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend Ausrüstung habt, teilt uns dieses möglichst vorher mit, dann können wir euch die Sachen kostenlos ausleihen.
  Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen klären können, falls ihr noch weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.
  Ich freue mich darauf, euch bald persönlich kennenzulernen und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Bike mit euch zu verbringen.
  Bis dahin, viele Grüße
  Sonja


----------



## Gittchen (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Sonja,

ich war ja beim Anfängerkurs im März und am nächsten Tag beim Aufbau-Kurs dabei. Gibt es auch wieder einen Fortgeschrittenenkurs? 
Die Treppe und den Lattenweg (hieß der so?) komm ich nicht mehr ohne schieben runter, heul ;-(

Lieben Gruß
Brigitte


----------



## spreadthegroove (23. Juli 2010)

Gittchen schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> ich war ja beim Anfängerkurs im März und am nächsten Tag beim Aufbau-Kurs dabei. Gibt es auch wieder einen Fortgeschrittenenkurs?
> Die Treppe und den Lattenweg (hieß der so?) komm ich nicht mehr ohne schieben runter, heul ;-(
> ...



Hallo Brigitte,

wenn sich noch ein paar Mädels finden, die Interesse haben könnten wir am 21.08. noch einen Next Step Kurs anbieten. Es freut mich, das du weiter an den Spots übst, da fehlt bestimmt nur ein kleiner Tipp und dann klappt es wieder.

Liebe Grüße

Sonja


----------



## spreadthegroove (23. Juli 2010)

Ich bin euch ja noch ein paar Bilder von den letzten Termin schuldig. Die werde ich jetzt nach und nach einstellen. Die vom 10.04. sind jetzt schon drin


----------



## Gittchen (23. Juli 2010)

spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Hallo Brigitte,
> 
> wenn sich noch ein paar Mädels finden, die Interesse haben könnten wir am 21.08. noch einen Next Step Kurs anbieten. Es freut mich, das du weiter an den Spots übst, da fehlt bestimmt nur ein kleiner Tipp und dann klappt es wieder.
> 
> ...



Ich wäre gern dabei, am WE 21.8. geht's aber leider nicht ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreadthegroove (23. Juli 2010)

Gittchen schrieb:


> Ich wäre gern dabei, am WE 21.8. geht's aber leider nicht ;-(



Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich noch einen anderen Termin finde.


----------



## spreadthegroove (23. Juli 2010)

Fotos vom 11.04. in Düsseldorf und vom 17.04. Freeridekurs in Erkrath sind online


----------



## spreadthegroove (23. Juli 2010)

Fotos vom Freeridekurs in Winterberg sind online.


----------



## Elfchen (23. Juli 2010)

da war noch alles heile. wenn ich wieder fit bin, bin ich auf jeden Fall noch mal dabei


----------



## 2gether (25. Juli 2010)

Super Bilder, danke!
Obwohl ich finde, dass es auf den Bildern nicht so steil aussieht wie es in Wirklichkeit ist.
Ich kann leider im August nicht und wäre auch eher wieder an einem Fortgeschrittenenkurs interessiert.
Am liebsten würde ich ja einen Freeridekurs machen, wenn ich die Bilder sehe, bekomme ich lange Zähne. Aber dafür fehlt mir leider noch die Ausrüstung 
Frauke


----------



## Ani (26. Juli 2010)

schöne bilder, hat auch viel spass gemacht


----------



## nopeiler (27. Juli 2010)

Kommt noch mal ein Freeridekurs in Düsseldorf?


----------



## ghostmoni (30. Juli 2010)

oh super! Danke für die Fotos. 
Meine Armhaltung hab ich ich mittlerweile (dank Frauke) auch verbessert. Ich muss nur noch lernen, entspannter zu gucken beim fahren


----------



## spreadthegroove (6. März 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

es ist wieder soweit. Hier die neuen Termine für 2011.

10.04. Düsseldorf - Basic
16.04. Bad Harzburg - Basic
Mai Zeven - Basic und Basic II (genauer Termin folgt)
Mai Düsseldorf - Basic (genauer Termin folgt)
21./22.05. Winterberg - Freeride
11.-13.06 Willingen - Basic
19.06. Düsseldorf - Basic II (aufbauend auf den Basic Kurs)
26.06. Freeride - Erkrath
05.-07.07. Megavalanche Spezial - Alpe d´huez
Montags Dirt - Köln, Abenteuerhallen Kalk (Geanuer Termine folgen)

Ausführliche Infos, demnächst hier und auf unserer Homepage www.power-flower.de


----------



## lacoccoina (7. März 2011)

Hallo, 
da habt ihr ja schöne Sachen geplant. Könnt ihr noch ein bischen mehr zum Megavalanche Spezial sagen? Was ist da geplant? Was soll's kosten?
Danke!
Nina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummel100 (7. März 2011)

Hallo spreadthegroove!

Sind diese Kurse reine Mädels-Kurse?

Was kostet der Freeride-Kurs in Winterberg?

Gruß
hummel100


----------



## Gittchen (8. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte wieder Interesse am Basic II Kurs in Düsseldorf. Falls es einen gibt, gern auch schon vor Juni. Sagt ihr mir Bescheid?

Lieben Gruß
Brigitte



spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> es ist wieder soweit. Hier die neuen Termine für 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ani (8. März 2011)

Wibe merk ich mir schonmal vor *notier*


----------



## Elfchen (8. März 2011)

Jaaaaaa Megavalanche! Bitte mehr Infos  Wie ist die Anreis und die Übernachtung geplant?

Der Männliche Part fragt wie es denn mal mit nem Männerkurs aussieht?


----------



## velo1981 (13. März 2011)

basis II wär cool in Düsseldorf. Hab letztes Mal Basis 1 gemacht! War super!! Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MissGin (3. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

glaube der Freeride Kurs in Winterberg wäre sehr spannend .... ich heb da mal meine Hand für


----------



## sannne (3. April 2011)

Hey,

ich schließe mich Miss Gin an. Freeridekurs im Mai in Winterberg fänd ich klasse! 

Susa


----------



## spreadthegroove (25. April 2011)

Hier die nächsten Termine:

21.05. Winterberg - Freeride
12.06 Willingen - Basic
19.06. Düsseldorf - Basic 
19.06. Düsseldorf - Next Step (aufbauend auf den Basic Kurs)
26.06. Freeride - Erkrath

Aus führliche Infos zu den einzelnen Kursen folgen jetzt gleich


----------



## spreadthegroove (25. April 2011)

*Freeride Fahrtechnikseminar im Bikepark Winterberg*

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen,
auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage, nach einem weiteren Fahrtechnikseminar mit Freeride Charakter, planen wir kurzfristig ein weiteren Kurs im Bikepark Winterberg.
Hier die wichtigsten Infos zu diesem Kurs:

Termin:
21. Mai 2011, 11.00 Uhr, Freeride, am besten schon 15-30 min vor Beginn vor Ort sein.

Kursdauer: ca. 4 Std, in 2 Blöcken mit ca. 30 min Mittagspause
Treffpunkt: Bikepark Winterberg, am Power Flower Mobil (das ist normalerweise nicht zu übersehen)

Kursinhalte:
Kurzes Wiederholen der Inhalte des Basickurses, um uns ein Bild über euer Fahrkönnen zu verschaffen. Dann Grundlagen: Anliegerkurven, Droppen, Springen, Manual, richtige Linienwahl

Ziel des Kurses: Biken mit mehr Fahrspaß, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen Fahrkönnens.

Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsätzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, das heißt wir können sehr individuell auf das Fahrkönnen der Teilnehmerinnen eingehen, sodass sich niemand über- oder unterfordert fühlt. Das Gelände in Winterberg ist ideal, es bietet für alle Level ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer Können und eure Wünsche eingehen können.

Fotos von den Kursen im letzten Jahr, findet ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239 
 
Ausrüstung: Funktionstüchtiges Bike, außerdem:
Ausrüstung für Freeride: Integralhelm, Rückenpanzer, Knie- und Ellbogenschützer, Handschuhe und Flatpedals

Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend Ausrüstung habt, teilt uns dieses möglichst vorher mit, dann können wir euch die Sachen kostenlos ausleihen.

Grill & Chill:
Am Abend werden wir am Power Flower Mobil grillen und freuen uns über Jede die noch Lust hat ein bisschen gemütlich beisammen zu sitzen und über das am Tag Erlebte zu quatschen.
Wir bringen den Grill und die Kohle mit, ihr bitte das was ihr essen und trinken mögt und am besten noch eine Sitzgelegenheit.

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen klären können, falls ihr noch weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.

Ich freue mich darauf, euch bald persönlich kennenzulernen und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Bike mit euch zu verbringen.

Für die ausführlichen Infos und Anmeldung bitte kurze mail an mich.

Bis dahin, viele Grüße
Sonja
Team Power Flower / KONA
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreadthegroove (25. April 2011)

*Fahrtechnikseminar für Ladies in Willingen (Bikefestival)*

Termin:
12. Juni 2011, 11.00 Uhr, Basic

Kursdauer: ca. 3 Std.

Treffpunkt: Mountainbike Parcour hinter der Eishalle 

Kursinhalte:
Basic: Grundposition auf dem Bike, Kurventechnik, Bremsen, Balance, richtiges Schalten, kleine Hindernisse überwinden.

Ziel des Kurses: Biken mit mehr Fahrspaß, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen Fahrkönnens.

Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsätzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, das heißt wir können sehr individuell auf das Fahrkönnen der Teilnehmerinnen eingehen, sodass sich niemand über- oder unterfordert fühlt. Das Gelände in Willingen ist ideal, es bietet für alle Level ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer Können und eure Wünsche eingehen können.

Fotos von den Kursen aus dem letzten Jahr, findet ihr hier: [URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239"]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239[/URL] 
 
Ausrüstung: Funktionstüchtiges Bike, außerdem:
Ausrüstung für Basic: Helm, Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Flatpedals

Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend Ausrüstung habt, teilt uns dieses möglichst vorher mit, dann können wir euch die Sachen kostenlos ausleihen.

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen klären können, falls ihr noch weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.

Ich freue mich darauf, euch bald persönlich kennenzulernen und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Bike mit euch zu verbringen.

Für die ausführlichen Infos und Anmeldung bitte kurze mail an mich.

Bis dahin, viele Grüße
Sonja
Team Power Flower / KONA
[email protected]


----------



## spreadthegroove (25. April 2011)

*Fahrtechnikseminare fÃ¼r Ladies in DÃ¼sseldorf*

Hallo Ladies,
zunÃ¤chst einmal mÃ¶chte ich nochmal sagen, dass ich es toll finde, dass es so viele MÃ¤dels in der Gegend gibt, die Interesse an einem Fahrtechnikseminar haben. Hier die wichtigsten Infos zu unseren Kursen in diesem Jahr

Termine:
18. Juni 2011, 10.00 Uhr, Basic

19. Juni 2011, 10.00 Uhr , Next Step, richtet sich in erster Linie an die MÃ¤dels, die schon an einem Basic Kurs teilgenommen haben.

26. Juni 2011, 10.00 Uhr, Freeride

Kursdauer: ca. 3 Std.

Treffpunkt Basic und Next Step: Parkplatz RennbahnstraÃe/FahneburgstraÃe/BauenhÃ¤user Weg, DÃ¼sseldorf (NÃ¤he Rennbahn). Einfach nach dem Power Flower Mobil Ausschau halten.

Treffpunkt Freeride: Wanderparkplatz âHaus Morp", DÃ¼sseldorfer Str. 16, 40699 Erkrath

Kursinhalte:

Basic: Grundposition auf dem Bike, Kurventechnik, Bremsen, Balance, richtiges Schalten, kleine Hindernisse Ã¼berwinden

Next Step: Die Inhalte des Basic Kurses werden nochmal wiederholt und vertieft und darauf aufgebaut.

Freeride: Kurzes Wiederholen der Inhalte des Basickurses, um uns ein Bild Ã¼ber euer FahrkÃ¶nnen zu verschaffen. Dann Grundlagen: Droppen, Springen, Bunny Hopp, Manual, richtige Linienwahl

Ziel der Kurse: Biken mit mehr FahrspaÃ, mehr Kontrolle und Erweiterung des individuellen FahrkÃ¶nnens.

Unser Vorteil, wir unterrichten grundsÃ¤tzlich mit zwei sehr erfahrenen Trainerinnen, das heiÃt wir kÃ¶nnen sehr individuell auf das FahrkÃ¶nnen der Teilnehmerinnen eingehen, sodass sich niemand Ã¼ber- oder unterfordert fÃ¼hlt. Das GelÃ¤nde in DÃ¼sseldorf ist ideal, es bietet fÃ¼r alle Level ausreichend MÃ¶glichkeiten, sodass wir auch flexibel auf euer KÃ¶nnen und eure WÃ¼nsche eingehen kÃ¶nnen.

Fotos von den Kursen aus dem letzten Jahr, findet ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/164239 
 
AusrÃ¼stung: FunktionstÃ¼chtiges Bike, auÃerdem:

AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r Basic und Nextstep: Helm, Handschuhe, Knieschoner und Flatpedals

AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r Freeride: Integralhelm, RÃ¼ckenpanzer, Knie- und EllbogenschÃ¼tzer, Handschuhe und Flatpedals

Wenn ihr selber nicht ausreichend AusrÃ¼stung habt, teilt uns dieses mÃ¶glichst vorher mit, dann kÃ¶nnen wir euch die Sachen kostenlos ausleihen.

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt die wichtigsten Fragen klÃ¤ren kÃ¶nnen, falls ihr noch weitere Fragen, Ideen oder Anregungen habt, kÃ¶nnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.

Ich freue mich darauf, euch bald persÃ¶nlich kennenzulernen und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Bike mit euch zu verbringen.

FÃ¼r die ausfÃ¼hrlichen Infos und Anmeldung bitte kurze mail an mich.

Bis dahin, viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Sonja
Team Power Flower / KONA
[email protected]


----------



## spreadthegroove (29. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

die Termine für unsere neuen Power Flower Kurse sind online.

Ladies Basic Fahrtechnikkurse:

15.04. Göttingen
 22.04. Düsseldorf
 15.06. Willingen
 16.06. Willingen
 24.06. Düsseldorf
 24.06. Göttingen
 16.09. Düsseldorf
 16.09. Göttingen

mehr Infos hier http://www.facebook.com/pages/Power-...m/328935164449


----------



## spreadthegroove (19. April 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

unser erfolgreicher Klassiker geht in die nächste Runde.
Freeridekurs in Winterberg am 05./06. Mai 2012.
NEU in diesem Jahr, zum ersten Mal geht der Kurs über 2 Tage.
In knapp 2 Wochen ist es schon soweit, also schnell anmelden.

Ausführliche Infos findet ihr hier:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Power-Flower-Mountainbike-Team/328935164449?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## MissGin (30. April 2012)

@Sonja & Anja: ist noch ein Platz frei für das kommende Wochenende? Ich fand den Kurs im letzten Jahr super bei euch und würde das gerne noch vertiefen, ausserdem fand ich die Atmosphäre sehr gut. Würde mich sehr freuen!!!


----------



## spreadthegroove (18. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

neue Kurse in Düsseldorf und Umgebung sind online.
Mehr Infos hier: http://power-flower.de/school/
Fast alle Kurse Ladies only und erstmalig auch ein Bikepark Schnupperkurs im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

